# First climbing removal.



## parrisw (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I commend all you guys that do this day in a out. I'm sure I'd get used to it, just using muscles that I don't normally use. Was kinda tired and my shoulders and upper arms are sore. I've been up the odd tree for pruning/dead branch removal. I've taken down trees before, cuts lots of wood. But this is my first total removal that I had to climb. I enjoyed it, and liked being up the tree, the swaying and jerking around didn't bother me at all when taking the tops out. The climbing guy I know definatly makes it look easier then it really is, thats for sure.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 16, 2008)

Well way to go! I get sore just watching new guys climb. Stay at it and the muscles will tone up, comfortable gear makes a huge difference, I fought the old stuff for years. It got a few shots in but overall I won the fight. The other thing that makes it easier is not wasting movements and staying relaxed not tense. It'll come with time if you have the right mentality. Get comfortable gear, get comfortable in it, and trust it.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

ha ha ya, I wish I took some pics, but was concentrated on other things. I had a good time. It was a tree in my parents back yard, had the climber there that I know helping, we lowered the tops down, they wernt too big, didn't want to put one through the Hot Tub, and then just blocked down from there.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

The guy I know goes up and down like it aint no thang!! Im just out of shape mainly, I don't do much physical activity these days.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you free fall the blocks, snap cut and throw, or rope them? 

To me climbing usually aint a big deal, some jobs it can be though. The biggest rush I get is freefalling pieces right on the money, I can't get enough of it. Freefalling big leads is awesome too. 

Did a job the other day where all I had to do was go halfway up this 5 lead Silver Maple bring er' down. It was for a guy whose two son's own a logging company and they were right there ready to clean it up. I went up and dropped 3 long 15" diameter leads right on top each other missing all targets just like a feller buncher. They were all leaning and heavy, I bore cut them so when I tripped the backstrap it was all or nothin, I was pumped. The other two stacked up on the other side of the tree. Left those guys in a pile, especially since my bro was hammering down two other trees.

There's just something about that moment of truth, when the saws runnin' and you have to make it happen and you can't turn back.
Therein lies the rush my friend, what keeps me commin' back.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Did you free fall the blocks, snap cut and throw, or rope them?
> 
> To me climbing usually aint a big deal, some jobs it can be though. The biggest rush I get is freefalling pieces right on the money, I can't get enough of it. Freefalling big leads is awesome too.
> 
> Did a job the other day where all I had to do was go halfway up this 5 lead Silver Maple bring er' down. It was for a guy whose two son's own a logging company and they were right there ready to clean it up. I went up and dropped 3 long 15" diameter leads right on top each other missing all targets just like a feller buncher. They were all leaning and heavy, I bore cut them so when I tripped the backstrap it was all or nothin, I was pumped. The other two stacked up on the other side of the tree. Left those guys in a pile, especially since my bro was hammering down two other trees.




the tree got real skinny at the top, cut the tops out with about 20' remaining. it had 3 trunks to the tree, so I cut the first top out the center one fell into the yard, then used that spar to lower the others out, since one was leaning over the hot tub, tied it off with a rope around it and snapped a biner over the rope, then there were two short sections of rope with running bowline's around the top of the center spar, and biner's on both, for saftey we use two, rope whent through the biners, then tied into the top, and the ground guy lowered them down after felling the top out, did the other top the same, then I just blocked down in 6' sections throwing them down in to the yard, onto branches from the tree, no damage to the yard.

That part I did enjoy dropping the tops out, and blocking down, going up and skinning the tree was fun, but this was better, there were just so many dam freaken branches, it is so think with branches you couldn't even see through it. Thats why it came down, shading the back yard soooo much. Way nicer now. And still enough trees around.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 17, 2008)

Gotchya, sounds good.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

Ya, it was cool. Thing is I wont be doing it very often, unless I quit my job and do this full time. But I'm kinda chicken when it comes to change. It was pretty cool watching the blocks fall down below me.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats parrisw on your first climbing removal, nice job. 



Nailsbeats said:


> The other thing that makes it easier is not wasting movements and staying relaxed not tense. It'll come with time if you have the right mentality. Get comfortable gear, get comfortable in it, and trust it.



Great advice, thats exactly what I was gonna say reading the original post. 



> To me climbing usually aint a big deal, some jobs it can be though. The biggest rush I get is freefalling pieces right on the money, I can't get enough of it. Freefalling big leads is awesome too.
> 
> Did a job the other day where all I had to do was go halfway up this 5 lead Silver Maple bring er' down. It was for a guy whose two son's own a logging company and they were right there ready to clean it up. I went up and dropped 3 long 15" diameter leads right on top each other missing all targets just like a feller buncher. They were all leaning and heavy, I bore cut them so when I tripped the backstrap it was all or nothin, I was pumped. The other two stacked up on the other side of the tree. Left those guys in a pile, especially since my bro was hammering down two other trees.
> 
> ...



Great post, you almost captured the rush just readin it. It's definatley a sweet feeling when you start in to the back cut, feel the stem start to load up as the top starts over, then watch it lay out as the hinge severs and watch it sail down to a perfect landing.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool man well said. You guys put a smile on my face again just describing it. Way too cool.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 17, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> Congrats parrisw on your first climbing removal, nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No doubt, I love it when the piece breaks down to the kerf cuts as it releases and if to say "good thinkin".


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 17, 2008)

I think a fellah is ready to move on when the little things about the job do not cause any pleasure.

A moderately technical rig comes off perfect, a log lands flat from 40 ft, a spar is dropped w/o a divot...

As for the body aches, they will always be there. Figure it takes a year to become competent, but they say around 10 years to master any trade, so you will be in your 40's...

After around 6 months you will start to really trust your gear and things will get a lot better after that.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Sep 17, 2008)

When i first started climbing it seemed like time would freeze for a few seconds as the notch would close and the hingewood breaks.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Sep 17, 2008)

No matter how many times I do a climbing removal I still love it. I'm 22 years old and in good shape and my legs still get a work out. Once you get comfortable up there it is a real thrill. 

I really love the views from up there though, rope my sandwich up to me and take a short break and just look around.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 17, 2008)

You guys make me get antsy waiting for another removal..everyone has nailed the feeling..a perfect flat spar drop gives such a sense of satisfaction..and always puts a little grin on my face..and the hurting in my legs goes away for a little bit..


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I am way to excited now. I have a job comming up Friday that involves removing 16 (16"-30") Sugar (Hard) Maples, some pruning, and possibly some more stuff. Lots of climbing with big money cuts and directional felling, it will be mad controlled caous. 3 teams of 1 climber and 1 groundman. Have to cut everything into logs, chip the brush into a pile, and I am taking half the wood including the sawlogs. I will have the skidsteer on overtime with the log grapple. One of those jobs that I will want to get a ton of pics and be pushing hard production. Excited like a schoolboy.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 17, 2008)

Nails..have you got a..woody?..LOL sorry for the pun..couldnt resist..


----------



## Jlarnard (Sep 17, 2008)

Am I alone in this?
Climbing up I am relaxed, tied in at any altitude I am relaxed. But if I have to spike down a tree more than 30 feet or so, I get down and my legs hurt. I can climb all day and have no pain, but that long spike down kills me.
I know it's nerves, but after 12 years I still have it. I bet there is a piece off rigging that I could buy and just tie in, but I have never seen anyone else do it.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 17, 2008)

Glad to here you were up and down safely. How high d'ja go?


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 17, 2008)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> No matter how many times I do a climbing removal I still love it. I'm 22 years old and in good shape and my legs still get a work out. Once you get comfortable up there it is a real thrill.
> 
> I really love the views from up there though, rope my sandwich up to me and take a short break and just look around.


ha........say that in 20 years and a 100 pounds more on you. I hate climbing but I make my fat butt do it anyway, I have a friend that is 56 and he can do circles around me now at 38 but back in the day when he helped train me it was on then..............I still like getting a good ride every now and then from a good heavy top coming out and the perfectly flat spar always makes me smile and I might even give a shout-out OH YEAH!!!!, I can still do every thing there is to do but it is just really hard on me because of my extra weight, I've gained 85 pounds over the years (285 now) and my feet and legs don't last long these days up in a tree.


oh yeah, parrisw, glad you enjoyed yourself......


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 17, 2008)

Jlarnard said:


> Am I alone in this?
> Climbing up I am relaxed, tied in at any altitude I am relaxed. But if I have to spike down a tree more than 30 feet or so, I get down and my legs hurt. I can climb all day and have no pain, but that long spike down kills me.
> I know it's nerves, but after 12 years I still have it. I bet there is a piece off rigging that I could buy and just tie in, but I have never seen anyone else do it.


I come down on my rope when I'm done, I ain't never spiked down a tree from the top to the bottom, did a pole a few times and hated it............


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 17, 2008)

How about a cold winter day when the ground is solid and big chunks coming down shake the houses all around



> Nails..have you got a..woody?..LOL sorry for the pun..couldnt resist.



he likes doing big wood too.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Being comfortable is the key... I had a cheap saddle and it hurt like a M.F. using it till I got a better one that was more comfortable... I guess im spoiled now cause I have a climber that works for now.. but every once in a while i get a wild hair up my :censored: and want to climb just to make sure I remember how...lol... But after I got in a car accident and messed my back up its painful for me at times. But I do enjoy watching pieces I cut come to the ground with a nice THUD...


----------



## GlennG (Sep 17, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I think a fellah is ready to move on when the little things about the job do not cause any pleasure.
> 
> A moderately technical rig comes off perfect, a log lands flat from 40 ft, a spar is dropped w/o a divot...
> 
> ...



Congrats on your first tech removal! 


Remember that old climbers are slow, smart and efficient.( I just turned 40 this year).Old climbers check to make sure their knots are still secure. Old climbers trust their equipment but they also know when to replace a lanyard or a rope. Old climbers got to be old because they really do tie in twice, they didn`t pretend to be a hotshot and they were always a "little" nervous. Climb slow, cut smart, work safe, make money, die old...in bed.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks again guys. This turned into a cool thread, I don't currently do this for a living but starting to wish I did!! GRRRRRR


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 17, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Cool man well said. You guys put a smile on my face again just describing it. Way too cool.



Yes it is.... and the saw? 

Your first time up a tree with the 200?


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Yes it is.... and the saw?
> 
> Your first time up a tree with the 200?



First removal with the 200T, gave it a good workout, its first time really. I've used it up my back yard tree for pruning, once before.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 17, 2008)

parrisw said:


> First removal with the 200T, gave it a good workout, its first time really. I've used it up my back yard tree for pruning, once before.



It works well for pruning but reeeeeaaaaallllyyyyy shines on removals.

When I got mine I was practically begging to climb up trees to cut them down from the top.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 17, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> It works well for pruning but reeeeeaaaaallllyyyyy shines on removals.
> 
> When I got mine I was practically begging to climb up trees to cut them down from the top.



ha ha ha yup, now every time I look at a tree I think about how I would take it down. 

Ya that MS200T is a little screaming wood eating machine, even bucking down 14" rounds, it just screams. I love it!!!


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 18, 2008)

those 200t's are some bad mofo's, I got a 16" bar on mine so I can get through some bigger wood.....................


----------



## parrisw (Sep 18, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Glad to here you were up and down safely. How high d'ja go?



I guess I was a little higher then the house, to the peak of the house is about 3 stories. So that makes it? ummm 60'???


----------



## parrisw (Sep 18, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> those 200t's are some bad mofo's, I got a 16" bar on mine so I can get through some bigger wood.....................



Yup bad mofo all the way. Mine's wearing a 16" as well.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a 191t with 16" bar and it does well.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 19, 2008)

TackleTree said:


> I have a 191t with 16" bar and it does well.




Now imagine that saw (191) with the attitude of a 440.......


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 23, 2008)

*Check That*

I dropped my little buddy ( 191T) from 70ft on Sat.:fart: Last time I use a quick connect. I priced the 200 and they are up to $600. If I remember right this seems to be more $$?


----------



## parrisw (Sep 23, 2008)

TackleTree said:


> I dropped my little buddy ( 191T) from 70ft on Sat.:fart: Last time I use a quick connect. I priced the 200 and they are up to $600. If I remember right this seems to be more $$?



OOPS!! I paid $585cdn for mine.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 23, 2008)

I paid $475 for mine less than a year ago, back when I guy could aford one. Oh well, just priced a new 192TC and there holding strong at $299.


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll never forget going to a company that just started and office, and I had never worn spikes and was the only "climber" with minimul experience (probably not the safest thing) but had been in the industry for 4 years, and spiked up a 125 foot pine and skinned it all the way up and dumped the top...WHAT AN AWESOME TIME THAT WAS! It took me longer than most to get up there, but it was so awesome, I can't even explain it. Personally I don't like spikes, I am a nervouse dude in general, add standing on spikes and I get worse, but it still was awesome. The only thing I can say that was either more of a rush or equal was the first few times doing crane removals with spikes and a 372....it was sick....I wish I could do it more often, but all the guys at work always jump on it...Comes with the territory I guess...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 23, 2008)

Moe, ya gotta want it..............next time that crane job comes up, just throw Oldirty outta da way and get on it. lol.


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 23, 2008)

Haha, I would crap all over him and say he would push me outta the way, but he would totally be into it. Mainly because like he said in the Terry vs Hickory forum, who is gonna run the rope.


----------



## randyg (Sep 24, 2008)

Jlarnard said:


> Am I alone in this?
> Climbing up I am relaxed, tied in at any altitude I am relaxed. But if I have to spike down a tree more than 30 feet or so, I get down and my legs hurt. I can climb all day and have no pain, but that long spike down kills me.
> I know it's nerves, but after 12 years I still have it. I bet there is a piece off rigging that I could buy and just tie in, but I have never seen anyone else do it.



I agree, spiking down is painful for me as well, so I haven't for years. Come down on my climbing line most of the time. Used to cut a notch in the top of spar to run line through. Once plunge-cut a square hole a foot down from top to run line through. To much time. Try to leave one limb couple feet long to run line over. Best for me is friction-saver, the strap with ring on each end. Once or twice around spar and climbing line runs through rings. You can run climbing line around spar with a biner tied to end and hook biner back to line to choke spar. Then use it to descend on, with munter or figure of 8 or whatever. If you descend 10 feet or maybe 15 and then set the spikes with flip-line and you can whip climbing line loose and it will drop to where you are at and then re-choke and descend another 15 feet and repeat. That way spar does not come down with climbing line in, chancing messing up your climbing line. I've come down on bull rope with munter on a large biner. You can make a false crotch with an eye sling and hook a biner in the eye to run your line through. You need to decide which method seems bullet proof for you. Till you find it, might want to loosen flip line/buck strap and leave it around spar as a safety. Having to stop and un-snag several times and you will soon be kicking out and riding down in style throwing caution to the wind. 

Better safe than sorry. Not suggesting anyone try any of the above. Just sharing some of the alternatives that I have used to avoid spiking down.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 24, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Did you free fall the blocks, snap cut and throw, or rope them?
> 
> To me climbing usually aint a big deal, some jobs it can be though. The biggest rush I get is freefalling pieces right on the money, I can't get enough of it. Freefalling big leads is awesome too.
> 
> ...



Its like you are just there, kinda like superimposed, surreal, everything so clear, watching fibres that hold massive energy fly through the air. When you get down you look at where you once where... there is nothing there now but what was there was there cause you were there, it was holding you there at some location in the universe that you can define, you touched it, now its gone.
Pruning is neat too.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2008)

Pruning is allright once its over- I do enjoy the finished product. Takedowns are the best though. I like do trees with absolutely no equipment access that are over everything, you know the trees no one else wants because they cant get any of thier toys to help make them look good. Those are the ones I love, nice and quiet, out over a lake- you can actually talk to your groundmen. Takes awhile to get good but if there is a climber in you you'll enjoy the road. I also like takedowns better because I can use my skill and expierience to make it go faster, where-as pole sawing deadwood just takes time. I like trying to get logs to land flat and make that whole bodied THUD, I usually get all into it like "NICE"! At 35 though I can feel some pains like never before however. I have a sneaking suspition that running big saws in a tree for years and years takes its toll on a 160 lb frame- but who cares! Its all worth it. If I didnt have this craft I'd probably be a real loser.


----------



## clearance (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad it went well for you Parris. I love removals, its mostly what I do. It can be a real blast, a rush, especially when you have put everything you have into something but are still rolling the dice and it works.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2008)

clearance said:


> Glad it went well for you Parris. I love removals, its mostly what I do. It can be a real blast, a rush, especially when you have put everything you have into something but are still rolling the dice and it works.


 Exactly, like a probably too big tip tie/butt tie, when its rigged up and you start making the back cut and there is no going back- kinda like tman pam was sayin, almost surreal.


----------



## clearance (Sep 25, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Exactly, like a probably too big tip tie/butt tie, when its rigged up and you start making the back cut and there is no going back- kinda like tman pam was sayin, almost surreal.



I do not ever rig anything big to the tree I am in, logs, never, ever. Only small tops or branches. I mean cutting of huge tops and not hitting the house or powerline, that kind of thing. The rush is when you risk property, and suceed for me, not risking my life.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2008)

clearance said:


> I do not ever rig anything big to the tree I am in, logs, never, ever. Only small tops or branches. I mean cutting of huge tops and not hitting the house or powerline, that kind of thing. The rush is when you risk property, and suceed for me, not risking my life.


I meant in a controlled manner clearance, and when need be thats all. There is alot of roping in residential, big trees take bigger cuts. Not trying to get into it with you. MDS.


----------



## clearance (Sep 25, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> I meant in a controlled manner clearance, and when need be thats all. There is alot of roping in residential, big trees take bigger cuts. Not trying to get into it with you. MDS.



I know, no beef with you at all. I get concerned when I hear about big stuff being lowered, it makes me cringe.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2008)

clearance said:


> I know, no beef with you at all. I get concerned when I hear about big stuff being lowered, it makes me cringe.



Good to hear man thanks- same hear no beef, lol. I do alot of red oaks it seems around here, pretty stout trees indeed- especially double crotched with your primary rigging line. You've probably seen it but if not check out Regs hobbs lowering vidio, some of that made me cringe a little.


----------



## clearance (Sep 25, 2008)

MDS, climbing now, biggest rush ever from something planned. Big dead pine just inside the prop. line, little shed and friut trees below, backyard. Two completley green groundsmen, lowered a few big branches, got mad cause it would take all day with them, wasn't mad at them.

Had them send me up my 371 with a 28" bar, put a rope in the tree. Had the guys stand not in the nieghbors yard but the one past. Sawed of about a 50' top. No room for error at all, I knew there was a good chance something would get wasted, but f-it. It landed nice, the top branches were on the fence on the far side of the nieghbors yard, butt missed the fence closest by inches.. Probably coudn't do that again. Thats what I mean, felt good.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice. I cant really think of any incident that stands out more than this one BIG red oak I did last year, I roped a crane sized cut towards the end when I got more comforatabe with the tree- it was either that or flatted the customers and some of the niehbors smaller trees. Tip tie/butt tied that thing swung outta those woods and revealed itself complete with deadwood gangling over the skylights, the guys couldnt even see me some of the job because too much spread out into the woods. That cut saved hours. It went sweet, almost had to get Howard Dean when that sucker pulled off, EEEAAAAHHH.... Lol.


----------



## clearance (Sep 25, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Nice. I cant really think of any incident that stands out more than this one BIG red oak I did last year, I roped a crane sized cut towards the end when I got more comforatabe with the tree- it was either that or flatted the customers and some of the niehbors smaller trees. Tip tie/butt tied that thing swung outta those woods and revealed itself complete with deadwood gangling over the skylights, the guys couldnt even see me some of the job because too much spread out into the woods. That cut saved hours. It went sweet, almost had to get Howard Dean when that sucker pulled off, EEEAAAAHHH.... Lol.



That sounds pretty cool, dead stuff hanging over the house, just waiting to fall off, good one.
When the top I was talking about landed I went Howard Dean for a second, but it a was like F----- Yeah! People were watching, I didn't care, it was better than any dope and almost as good as killer bj.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2008)

Yep, thats the feeling. I'm glad you get it brother.


----------



## JS Landscaping (Sep 25, 2008)

The feeling you get from climbing and doing tree work is probably what keeps most of us going and getting up everyday. The job beats your body, is one of the most dangerous in the world, but doing what 99% of the population cant do and feeling that rush of being up there, chainsaw screamin, saw chips flyin and that creakin of the hinge as your top goes over and sails down is what keeps me going. Most of the population if not all think we are crazy for what we do, to hang on a 1/2" thick rope 80+ feet off the ground or stand on 2 spikes that only go in maybe 1/2" into the tree and add in a screaming chainsaw, hights, danger and the need to be precise......makes you think we should be getting paid at the level doctors are with the skill it takes to do this job right and safely...im sure some of us if not most of us, dont do this for the money, but rather for the sadisfaction and the "rush" you get from it....as I always say to gf's of mine, when they ask the question do you do drugs...and my answer is yes only one, the adrenaline rush in a tree, the look on thier face is priceless. There is definatly a certain level of pride that comes with this profession as well I believe, might make us a little cocky or arrogant, but for what we do, I think its normal.
I get the rush from being in the tree, not just doing big removals but also with pruning and really working around up in a tree.....love climbing spikeless now more then I do doing removals on spikes...getting way way out from the spar limb walking at dizzying hights pruning and preserving a tree and practicing proper arborculture is what I love...give me a huge tree with a huge canopy way the heck up there and being able to dance around and swing around and Im a happy guy. But then again...there isnt anything like blowing a top with your 200T at 90 feet.....I think its an inner battle within that Ill never decide....but I dont care, as long as I can climb!


Climb High and climb safe


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 25, 2008)

Tree work doesn't make you cocky or arrogant, cocky and arrogant people do tree work. Got it??? biaaaaaatch. lol. Just practicing, lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't worry about it, get your rest, I know I need mine got a full day of logging tommorow.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 25, 2008)

arborworks1 said:


> All I was trying to point out to you was that Cranes make this work alot easier and your three little trees would been a walk in the park for a crane and a good climber. And you would have made more sweet money.
> 
> Hope your wearing all your safety gear as well!


yes, they do but not everybody can justify a crane every time, I've used a crane once to lift a tree off a house and called about one a couple other times but their rates are more than I'm going to pay if it only saves me an hour or so worth of work not to mention that they make a good climber very lazy............


safety gear???????????? what's that??????


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 25, 2008)

Just thinking about a crane gets me excited, I really want a piece of one. We don't even own a bucket because we are afraid to get lazy.


----------



## arborworks1 (Sep 25, 2008)

We use cranes on a daily basis and they sure as hell save more than an hours time. We lifted out 12 90ft tall pines yesterday in 35 mph winds. 

chipped and raked, had to go back today for the wood. 2 guys in a tight narrow yard. Cranes save alot of hard work. They make you lazy to a degree. You make up for it with productivity.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 25, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Just thinking about a crane gets me excited, I really want a piece of one. We don't even own a bucket because we are afraid to get lazy.









They work great when you can drop half a tree right into the chipper!!


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 25, 2008)

Just trying to break the tension....


If I wanted soap opera, I would stay home and eat bon-bons.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 25, 2008)

Your not helping my anxiety Ghillie! lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 25, 2008)

A picture intermition, nice, change things up a bit.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 25, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Your not helping my anxiety Ghillie! lol.



What are you anxious about?


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 25, 2008)

ok, I'm buying a crane tomorrow.........................................


----------



## arborworks1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry gents, No need for this drama, Bring on the crane pics. 
I love to watch 3500 pound tops float away. I think that is what I like so much about the crane work. You have to get it rigged just right. 

Its effortless then. Winch it to the chipper, or in my case, drag it with the mini. Ground guys are ready when the next piece is cabling down.


----------



## arborworks1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Rent it man its much cheaper.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 25, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> What are you anxious about?



waiting for my crane ride, been waiting 15 years, still hasn't showed up.


----------



## arborworks1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sell it man, Its still fun to cut them down old school. Its a whole different ballgame when they sail up and away from.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 25, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> waiting for my crane ride, been waiting 15 years, still hasn't showed up.



Riding the ball? Now that will make you a lazy climber!!!
























*Man I love it!!!!!*!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I want that sucker to set me up there like a star on a Christmas tree.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 26, 2008)

Jesus christ take this CRAP into another thread, you've all just ruined my thread which was going so well!! Get a freaken life and MOVE ON!!! Don't get me pissed off now too.


----------



## arborworks1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Riding will make you lazy. But when you have a long day and paying a crane to wait on your fat azz to get the top, you do the math.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 26, 2008)

arborworks1 said:


> Sell it man, Its still fun to cut them down old school. Its a whole different ballgame when they sail up and away from.



arborworks, you said it best. "its a whole different ballgame when the wood goes up and away."


----------



## parrisw (Sep 26, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> It's deleted and this thread is officially back on topic!



Thank you very much SIR!!!


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 26, 2008)

While we use a crane and an aerial for removals almost every day, I love the ones I have to climb and rope down.

I wouldn't say it takes more thinking, just a different kind of thinking and since we have only done a few this year that we couldn't get at with the crane, it seems like a new challenge everytime.

(sorry parris if I got off topic)


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 26, 2008)

I just bid my first crane job a few weeks ago. I sat on the estimate 1 whole week and looked at the tree 3 times trying to whittle my price down as low as possible just so I got to ride the pill. Haven't received confirmation from the HO yet but I'm confident she won't go with anyone else and the tree ain't going away. This WILL necessitate a camera. I'll eat the cost personally if need be. You can come watch if you want, nails.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 26, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I just bid my first crane job a few weeks ago. I sat on the estimate 1 whole week and looked at the tree 3 times trying to whittle my price down as low as possible just so I got to ride the pill. Haven't received confirmation from the HO yet but I'm confident she won't go with anyone else and the tree ain't going away. This WILL necessitate a camera. I'll eat the cost personally if need be. You can come watch if you want, nails.



Somewhere on here I have posted an article with pictures of the ANSI approved way to "ride the pill".

It would even be feasable to ride with the load in certain situations. (No safe place to stay tie-in to after the limb removed)

I can dig it out if needed. I am not saying I am an expert by any means, but I would be glad to offer any assistance to make a job go smoother.

Be safe,

Fred


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 26, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I just bid my first crane job a few weeks ago. I sat on the estimate 1 whole week and looked at the tree 3 times trying to whittle my price down as low as possible just so I got to ride the pill. Haven't received confirmation from the HO yet but I'm confident she won't go with anyone else and the tree ain't going away. This WILL necessitate a camera. I'll eat the cost personally if need be. You can come watch if you want, nails.



They will probably go with Cooks' instead. :monkey:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 26, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Jesus christ take this CRAP into another thread, you've all just ruined my thread which was going so well!! Get a freaken life and MOVE ON!!! Don't get me pissed off now too.



Hey, watch your mouth.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 26, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> They will probably go with Cooks' instead. :monkey:



There little 50 footer ain't reachin' this beast. You'd hafta bring quilan down with his 130' to take it on. Or know MY crane guy.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 27, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey, watch your mouth.



??


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 27, 2008)

Crane work can be iffy, I used to hang off the ring that is attatched to the ball, and apparently thats a huge no-no....Used to ride pieces out to that were trees you wouldn;t wanna spike into. Both are supposedly no-no's. Used shackles on the slings to which I guess is against the rules. My new company says no riding pieces out, and no ring, cuz its supposed to be mounted above the ball, but the ball is swizeled, so you can't do it. So opinions people. I am all about riding pieces out, its real dead and dangerous, why would you spike into it?!??!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 27, 2008)

parrisw said:


> ??


 Don't use the Lord's name in vain.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 27, 2008)

I may finally get to ride a crane. Talked to a buddy of mine tonight and his boss is looking to get a guy or two to help him remove the top off a 60' silo and lower it in one piece. Sounds like he will get a crane but needs someone competent who isn't afraid of heights, I told him he has his man. I also got a camera man scheduled so it should be interesting, if it materializes as I hope I will keep you guys posted. My buddy specifically said he wants somebody who will hang off a crane, music to my ears.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 27, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Don't use the Lord's name in vain.



Oh, I see, Sorry. I'm not religious at all. Its just a saying.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Parrisw.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 27, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Thank you Parrisw.



No Prob!


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 27, 2008)

The diggest crane I rode was a 150ton, with 200 feet of stick....Had to clost down the street and needed a flat bed to bring in the counter wieghts....Then at my last job we used 60 ton Groves, with 150ft of reach, its always a wierd depth perseption.....ANy suggestions when doing trees with large spreads, I set the sling, then have no balls to walk down the back side to the center for the cut, so I either leap frog and crawl with my arms and buckstrap, or panick, and have to have somoene swing me over. I just haven't got comfy with my balance to walk backwards down the limb, Haven't takein a swing yet which is why I think it tweaks me out


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 27, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> There little 50 footer ain't reachin' this beast. You'd hafta bring quilan down with his 130' to take it on. Or know MY crane guy.



Just bustin on ya Blakesmaster, I grew up in that area and still have a place in Little Meadows. Hope you get the job!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> Just bustin on ya Blakesmaster, I grew up in that area and still have a place in Little Meadows. Hope you get the job!



I go through that little town quite often. My folks still live in PA so it's nice to cruise the back roads down to their place from time to time.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 27, 2008)

hey moe. guess who is doing the next nasty crane job for our company?

i'll give you a hint. it wont be me.


yup. you need some time on a big'n to get over that fear of slipping off the limb when getting to your cut spot.

only one way to do it and that is to do it.


oh boy. cant wait.


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 27, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey moe. guess who is doing the next nasty crane job for our company?
> 
> i'll give you a hint. it wont be me.
> 
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 28, 2008)

guess it didn't happen, we didn't do Crane work...I am good at it, and will puss out and tell everyone the one thing I can do is after slinging the piece on a tree with a wide spread canopy, is walk down the backside of the limb to the cut....I crap myself, and lower down to it, and buckstrap to it, and leap frog my buckstrap down to the cut and pull myself back up and make the cut. I got no balls and, not really no balls, I just don't trust my balance to walk back down. Alot of it is because I feel pressured to rush, and get it done qiuck. Hard to explain, but thats why I never complain or jump on jobs, cuz I know I am a good ground guy and Odirty can hammer out the crane work fast so we can get to the next job. If it was me up there it would take 5 times as long. I totally trust my gear, thats not the issue, I don't trust my balance, or myself...


----------



## Ghillie (Sep 28, 2008)

Moestavrn said:


> guess it didn't happen, we didn't do Crane work...I am good at it, and will puss out and tell everyone the one thing I can do is after slinging the piece on a tree with a wide spread canopy, is walk down the backside of the limb to the cut....I crap myself, and lower down to it, and buckstrap to it, and leap frog my buckstrap down to the cut and pull myself back up and make the cut. I got no balls and, not really no balls, I just don't trust my balance to walk back down. Alot of it is because I feel pressured to rush, and get it done qiuck. Hard to explain, but thats why I never complain or jump on jobs, cuz I know I am a good ground guy and Odirty can hammer out the crane work fast so we can get to the next job. If it was me up there it would take 5 times as long. I totally trust my gear, thats not the issue, I don't trust my balance, or myself...



None of us were born quick at this kind of work..... You got a better teacher than a lot of guys.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 28, 2008)

Moestavrn said:


> guess it didn't happen, we didn't do Crane work...I am good at it, and will puss out and tell everyone the one thing I can do is after slinging the piece on a tree with a wide spread canopy, is walk down the backside of the limb to the cut....I crap myself, and lower down to it, and buckstrap to it, and leap frog my buckstrap down to the cut and pull myself back up and make the cut. I got no balls and, not really no balls, I just don't trust my balance to walk back down. Alot of it is because I feel pressured to rush, and get it done qiuck. Hard to explain, but thats why I never complain or jump on jobs, cuz I know I am a good ground guy and Odirty can hammer out the crane work fast so we can get to the next job. If it was me up there it would take 5 times as long. I totally trust my gear, thats not the issue, I don't trust my balance, or myself...



I'll rep you for that Moe! The best ground guys are the ones who are humble enough to let the faster climbers climb and let the fastest ground hogs do their thing to finish the job and make the $$$!


----------



## masterarbor (Sep 28, 2008)

Climbing Cutter said:


> When i first started climbing it seemed like time would freeze for a few seconds as the notch would close and the hingewood breaks.



I remember that.


----------

